# Assegni mantenimento, a Nord piu'alti che a Sud



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

*Assegni mantenimento, a Nord piu'alti che a Sud*

*Consultenti tributari, media 5920 euro/anno, Veneto al top con 8.460 euro*

             18 agosto, 18:01

ROMA - In Italia, su un numero complessivo di oltre ventuno milioni di contribuenti, sono 57.284 coloro che versano un assegno di mantenimento all'ex coniuge e lo indicano nella dichiarazione dei redditi. La media annuale per assegno è di 5.920 euro, ma in ben 5 regioni - quattro delle quali sono regioni del Nord - l'ammontare supera i seimila euro: Veneto con 8.460 euro, Lombardia con 8.020, Emilia Romagna con 6.860, Piemonte con 6.280 e Lazio con 6.190. Lo rileva uno studio dell'Ancot, l'Associazione Nazionale Consulenti Tributari, da cui emerge in sostanza una situazione molto differente tra Nord e Sud, in parallelo con il diverso stato reddituale dei contribuenti e con il minor numero di separazioni al Sud. 
 La ricerca è nata dall'elaborazione dei dati del Ministero dell'Economia e delle Finanze relativi alle dichiarazioni del 2009 riferite ai redditi 2008 dei lavoratori dipendenti. La fotografia che esce dall'analisi dice anche come come stia cambiando la struttura sociale dell'Italia. L'Ancot ricorda in proposito le rilevazioni dell'Istat. Il quadro, riferito al 2008, dice che la durata media del matrimonio al momento dell'iscrizione a ruolo del procedimento di separazione è pari a 15 anni. Circa un quarto delle separazioni, tuttavia, ha riguardato matrimoni di durata pari o inferiore ai sei anni. Considerando per lo stesso anno i soli provvedimenti di divorzio, il matrimonio dura mediamente 18 anni. 
 Oltre un divorzio su cinque ha riguardato, però, matrimoni celebrati da meno di 10 anni. In base all'art.156 del codice civile, ricorda l'Ancot, il coniuge al quale non è addebitata la separazione ha diritto di ricevere dall'altro un assegno di mantenimento, mensile o periodico, qualora sia sprovvisto di sufficienti redditi propri. I presupposti per ottenerlo sono stabiliti dalla Cassazione. Per stabilire l'entità dell'importo, il giudice tiene conto della situazione economica complessiva di entrambi i coniugi, (redditi, patrimonio e capacità di lavoro), ma può anche stabilire che ciascuno dei coniugi provveda autonomamente al proprio mantenimento. 
 I dati Istat indicano che il fenomeno dell'instabilità coniugale presenta situazioni molto diverse sul territorio: nel 2008 si va dal valore minimo di 186,3 separazioni per 1.000 matrimoni che caratterizza il Sud al massimo osservato nel Nord-ovest con 363,3 separazioni per 1.000 matrimoni. Una tendenza che trova conferma anche nei numeri elaborati dall'Ancot. A fronte delle cifre più alte che riguardano le regioni che si posizionano sopra la media nazionale, le regioni che fanno invece registrare importi inferiori alla media nazionale sono: la Toscana con 5.910, la Valle d'Aosta con 5.820, il Friuli Venezia Giulia con 5.760, il Trentino Alto Adige con 5.630, le Marche con 5.600, la Liguria con 5.140, l'Umbria con 4.800, la Sardegna con 4.640, l'Abruzzo con 4.550, la Campania con 4.470, il Molise con 4.270, la Sicilia con 4.160, la Calabria con 4.110, la Puglia con 3.990 e la Basilicata con 3.920


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2010/08/18/visualizza_new.html_1881826442.html


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Assegni mantenimento, a Nord piu'alti che a Sud*
> 
> *Consultenti tributari, media 5920 euro/anno, Veneto al top con 8.460 euro*
> 
> ...


Stasera mia moglie mi ha chiamato di là a guardare tg3 linea notte, dove da Bologna parlavano di quanti si riducono su una strada in seguito a separazioni e fallimenti.
Ma Marì, al sud, la vita costa meno eh?


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha chiamato di là a guardare tg3 linea notte, dove da Bologna parlavano di quanti si riducono su una strada in seguito a separazioni e fallimenti.
> Ma Marì, al sud, la vita costa meno eh?


Dipende Pinceton ... io comunque dal mio primo matrimonio non ho percepito quasi nulla, mio figlio me lo sono cresciuto da sola ... il classico caso di padre "disertore", non faccio numero.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende Pinceton ... io comunque dal mio primo matrimonio non ho percepito quasi nulla, mio figlio me lo sono cresciuto da sola ... il classico caso di padre "disertore", non faccio numero.


ma...ti sei sposata...due volte?
Sei tornata...ad amare...dopo che sei stata...abbandonata?
Non...sapevo...cavoli te si che sei coraggiosa!
Complimenti! Chissà che vita dura e che sacrifici.


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma...ti sei sposata...due volte?
> Sei tornata...ad amare...dopo che sei stata...abbandonata?
> Non...sapevo...cavoli te si che sei coraggiosa!
> Complimenti! Chissà che vita dura e che sacrifici.


Son "resistente"  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Son "resistente"  :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma spero anche "morbida" no?


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma spero anche "morbida" no?


In talune situazioni   :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Son "resistente"  :rotfl::rotfl:


Le donne del Sud...orgogliose e forti. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Le donne del Sud...orgogliose e forti. :up:


Che non cedono alla cultura sacco d'immondizie...a causa dei rifiuti che vagano ovunque per la Campania:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che non cedono alla cultura sacco d'immondizie...a causa dei rifiuti che vagano ovunque per la Campania:carneval::carneval::carneval:


... ma la monnezza per la Campania e' una causa recente  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma la monnezza per la Campania e' una causa recente  :rotfl::rotfl:


Tutte donne che hanno cacciato i loro mariti?
Malafemmine:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte donne che hanno cacciato i loro mariti?
> malafemmine:carneval::carneval::carneval:


.

Cacciato é una parola grossa...hanno rivisto la loro posizione, non é che si può stare a lungo a 90°. :mrgreen:
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte donne che hanno cacciato i loro mariti?
> Malafemmine:carneval::carneval::carneval:



NO, perche'? ... c'hanno fatto il callo   :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

*Per Onesta' ... per amore della Verita'*



contepinceton ha detto:


> ma...ti sei sposata...due volte?
> Sei tornata...ad amare...dopo che *sei stata...abbandonata?*
> Non...sapevo...cavoli te si che sei coraggiosa!
> Complimenti! Chissà che vita dura e che sacrifici.



Brevemente.

Lui non mi abbondono' :ira: fui io a fargli le valige e a sistemarle fuori dalla porta (azione di cui non mi sono Mai pentita).

Lui cocco di mamma' e di babbo (cosi chiamava suo padre ), molto viziato dai suoi, lo hanno guastato dalla nascita ... aveva il vizietto del gioco, capirai, non compatibile volendo formare una famiglia ... io alla nascita di nostro (ancora giovanissima) mi ritrovai a dover fare una scelta responsabile, buttare il sangue rincorrendolo nei vari circoli, case da gioco etc etc etc, o fare la mamma a tempo pieno ... scelsi mio figlio, era quello che amavo di piu', non aveva chiesto di venire al mondo e, era mia responsabilita' provvedere a lui.


Lui per ripicca e cazzi vari, mi ha passato il mantenimento per 3-4 mesi e poi piu' nulla ... io per orgoglio e per snobbare le loro ricchezze li  mandai afffanculo, padre - nonna - nonno e tutto il resto della sua stirpe.

E questo e' tutto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brevemente.
> 
> Lui non mi abbondono' :ira: fui io a fargli le valige e a sistemarle fuori dalla porta (azione di cui non mi sono Mai pentita).
> 
> ...


 
Non sapevo di questo.:unhappy:
Sei stata in gamba Marì.  Molto.:up:


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui per ripicca e cazzi vari, mi ha passato il mantenimento per 3-4 mesi e poi piu' nulla ... io per orgoglio e per snobbare le loro ricchezze li  mandai afffanculo, padre - nonna - nonno e tutto il resto della sua stirpe.
> 
> E questo e' tutto. :mrgreen:


Sei stata brava, Marì. Mai piegarsi alla vigliaccheria degli altri, soprattutto se viene da quelli a te più vicini. :idea:


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sapevo di questo.:unhappy:
> Sei stata in gamba Marì.  Molto.:up:


... ne parlo raramente, ero una ragazzina allora 



aristocat ha detto:


> Sei stata brava, Marì. Mai piegarsi alla vigliaccheria degli altri, soprattutto se viene da quelli a te più vicini. :idea:


MAI, Mai e poi mai ...mi spezzo ma non mi piego  :up:


----------



## Amarax (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... *ne parlo raramente, ero una ragazzina allora*
> 
> 
> 
> MAI, Mai e poi mai ...mi spezzo ma non mi piego  :up:


 
A maggior ragione allora!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui per ripicca e cazzi vari, mi ha passato il mantenimento per 3-4 mesi e poi piu' nulla ... io per orgoglio e per snobbare le loro ricchezze li  mandai afffanculo, padre - nonna - nonno e tutto il resto della sua stirpe.
> 
> E questo e' tutto. :mrgreen:


Fantastica, davvero.

Ma sinceramente.... io per il bimbo gli avrei fatto sputare fino all'ultimo centesimo... 

...

No, in realtà capisco il sollievo di non averci più nulla a che fare... i soldi non valgono certi sacrifici, ma la rabbia di far perdere al piccolo quanto gli spetta viene, no?


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Fantastica, davvero.
> 
> Ma sinceramente.... io per il bimbo gli avrei fatto sputare fino all'ultimo centesimo...
> 
> ...


NO! ... oggi mio figlio e' grande, e' uno splendido docente universitario 42enne.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! ... oggi mio figlio e' grande, e' uno splendido docente universitario 42enne.


Tante congratulazioni a te e a tuo figlio :up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tante congratulazioni a te e a tuo figlio :up:


Grazie  .


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Al nord saranno più alti quelli stabiliti dai giudici.
Quelli pagati molto , molto meno
fossero un po' meno ma pagati andrebbe meglio


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie  .



A: "24/08/2010 09:32"

GRAZIE! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! ... oggi mio figlio e' grande, e' uno splendido docente universitario 42enne.


Ho letto solo ora la tua storia. Bè intanto complimenti che eri una donna in gamba l'avevo capito.
Scusa ma non mi capacito hai un figlio di 42 anni?


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto solo ora la tua storia. Bè intanto complimenti che eri una donna in gamba l'avevo capito.
> Scusa ma non mi capacito hai un figlio di 42 anni?


SI! ... del primo matrimonio  .

PS io ho 64anni


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... del primo matrimonio  .


 Scusa se mi sono impicciata. Ma io ho 40 anni, veramente ancora 39 per un paio di mesi, e mi ero fatta l'idea che tu fossi appena più grande di me. E' una scemata, solo che essendo nuova e non conoscendo le storie cerco di dare un'identità alle persone con cui interagisco, tutto qui. Scusate O.T.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... del primo matrimonio  .
> 
> PS io ho 64anni


Ecco adesso sono sconvolta


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi sono impicciata. Ma io ho 40 anni, veramente ancora 39 per un paio di mesi, e mi ero fatta l'idea che tu fossi appena più grande di me. E' una scemata, solo che essendo nuova e non conoscendo le storie cerco di dare un'identità alle persone con cui interagisco, tutto qui. Scusate O.T.


Non ti devi scusare, sei stata cosi garbata ... io non ho mai fatto mistero sulla mia eta' e sull'eta' di mio figlio  .


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso sono sconvolta


e perchè mai?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e perchè mai?


Perchè non avrei mai pensato che avesse 64 anni. Adesso che lo so mi piace ancora di più.
E capisco anche qualche intervento che ha fatto nei miei confronti, non mi ha risparmiato critiche e mi ha dato buoni consigli....sai Marì mia mamma (spero la cosa non ti offenda) ha 66 anni quindi quasi coetanee. Come mi piacerebbe poterle dire quello che ho dentro in questo periodo e ricevere le tue stesse risposte. Invece rischierei solo di allontanarla da me e farle dimenticare la buona opinione che ha di me. 
Scusate ancora O.T.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non avrei mai pensato che avesse 64 anni. Adesso che lo so mi piace ancora di più.
> E capisco anche qualche intervento che ha fatto nei miei confronti, non mi ha risparmiato critiche e mi ha dato buoni consigli....sai Marì mia mamma (spero la cosa non ti offenda) ha 66 anni quindi quasi coetanee. Come mi piacerebbe poterle dire quello che ho dentro in questo periodo e ricevere le tue stesse risposte. Invece rischierei solo di allontanarla da me e farle dimenticare la buona opinione che ha di me.
> Scusate ancora O.T.



Ti comprendo benissimo, anche io a volte ho dovuto nascondere delle cose a mia Madre, per loro restiamo sempre la loro bambina, capisco, capisco    fino a 14anni fa ero anche io una figlia. :unhappy:


----------

